# Problem mit der Corsair H70



## SeaSide (29. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen hab mir vor kurzem einen neuen Computer zugelegt um schmerzlich zu erfahren das meie heiß geliebte Corsair H70 nicht auf das neue LGA 1155 Mainboard passt und wollte mal erfahren ob man ein Sockel-Set nachkaufen kann. Ich besitze ein P8P67 Pro von ASUS.
zweite Frage wäre: ist die Wasserkühlung gut genug für den neuen I7-2600K im neuen Computer.

Danke im Voraus.

SeaSide

PS: hab vor einer guten Woche eine E-Mail an Corsair geschrieben aber keine Antwort erhalten ist diese E-Mail Adresse richtig?  CSGEurope@Corsair.com


----------



## KingPiranhas (29. August 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

